# Here's the new 2017 Obsession Turmoil hybrid cam



## Kris87 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think this bow at this price point is going to blow everyone's socks off this next year.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 21, 2016)

It looks like a great bow!


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 21, 2016)

Never saw myself saying this, but being a fan of hybrid cams and working on my own bows, this one has my interest. Would the Bowmaster portable bow press I use with the split limb adapters work with this bow/limb design?

One other thing, which got my attention earlier this year, was that Obsession was doing the ASAT finish in-house (at least I think I recalled Bow Only mentioning that on Archery Talk earlier this year). Even though the website says the Turmoil is only available in RT Green and Black, I'm wondering if someone from Obsession can chime in and confirm if they could do the ASAT finish on this bow in-house. That could possibly push me over the edge.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 21, 2016)

From what they told me, only going to be available in two color options.  The Bowmaster would work, but its kind of a pain with the limb stops.  You just would have to move them out of the way, then move them back after you made your adjustments.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 21, 2016)

Only 3.9 pounds is also nice


----------



## countryboy27012 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice review Kris!

Thanks!


----------



## yelladog (Nov 21, 2016)

Similar to a Hoyt?


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 22, 2016)

yelladog said:


> Similar to a Hoyt?



Only in the way the cams work.  The draw cycle is a little stiffer than my Carbon Spyder 34's, but this bow is also a good bit faster.  Its all a trade off.  That's why I mentioned in the video I just turned the weight down.  It has better letoff and valley than the Hoyts, and the back wall is firmer since it uses limb stops.  This bow is quieter.  They're not real similar in my opinion.  I hunted with my Hoyts most of this year because I haven't made the transition to the limb stops like I thought I would.  I am going to spend a lot more time with this bow and see how I group with it long range.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 22, 2016)

Finally one in my price range. Now to find a dealer and shoot it. Thanks for the review Kris.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 22, 2016)

There aren't any bows in this price segment.  I know you'll like it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2016)

May suck  it up on the def con m6z. Been chatting with a dealer in N. Augusta  about one.  I switched to obsession this year.....man I've been pleased.  Great review!


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 23, 2016)

Obsession never ceases to amaze. What will they come up with next ?  Hopefully one with a built in big buck magnet for old geezers.    Great review too.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 23, 2016)

Is there any dealers in South Ga, if so where?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 24, 2016)

Buckfever said:


> Is there any dealers in South Ga, if so where?



Go to their website, click on dealers.  Much easier than naming every obsession dealer in south Ga


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 24, 2016)

Tried that, but couldn't get it to work from my phone. I guess I'll try from the PC later. Thanks


----------



## South Man (Dec 1, 2016)

Saw one at Southern Style in Rome looks like a winner!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 7, 2016)

What is the actual let off on it?


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 7, 2016)

BowanaLee said:


> Obsession never ceases to amaze. What will they come up with next ?  Hopefully one with a built in big buck magnet for old geezers.    Great review too.


Macknugget Z10 by Obsession Bows


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 7, 2016)

SWWTV said:


> Macknugget Z10 by Obsession Bows



He's gonna have to start hunting with me....dang old geezers can't remember where their stand is...geez


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 7, 2016)

deerbandit said:


> What is the actual let off on it?



It does depend on the DL but 80-84%


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2016)

Gorgeous machine at an incredible price point. Go getcha some!


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Dec 10, 2016)

I ordered the defcon m7z know anything about it shot the m7 and liked it.


----------

